
How did you hack your way to quitting smoking? - justanotheratom
Not tech related question I know, but I could use any help&#x2F;advise I can get.
======
jeffmould
Smoked a pack a day for 25 years. Quit cold turkey (for the most part) 5 years
ago. Woke up one morning, was out of cigarettes and decided that was the day I
was going to try. Made it through the day (although I found myself nibbling on
chips and drinking a ton of water all day) without one.

The next day became an internal contest with myself to see how long I could go
without having one. I had to give up alcohol (have a drink = have a smoke) to
avoid that temptation. I also tried to eat smaller meals to avoid the binge
eating, feeling full, craving a smoke feeling.

By day 3 my urge to smoke was diminishing, but the nervous addiction was still
there. A friend recommended I buy one of the cheap e-cigarettes they sell at
convenience stores to take the edge off. I did get one and every time I would
crave a smoke I would take a drag off it. The nicotine levels are fairly low
in those so it was just enough to take the edge off. After about 3 or 4 days
the e-cig was "dead" in that the non-replaceable cartridge was empty, but I
still kept it around. Every time I would crave a smoke I would take an
imaginary drag off of it. After about 2 or 3 more days of not getting any
nicotine or satisfaction from the e-cig, my cravings had pretty much ceased. I
still kept from consuming any alcohol and trying to eat smaller meals spread
out across the day. In total it took me about 3-4 weeks before any/all
cravings were non-existent.

My sense of smell (I can smell someone smoking a mile away now) and my taste
buds increased after about week 3. Interestingly, I still love the smell of a
freshly lit cigarette, however, I hate the smell of someone that smokes and
has it on their clothes (overly sensitive to this smell now). I did go back to
consuming alcohol after about 6 months (not that I drank a lot before but even
a sip made we want to smoke before I quit). I do occasionally crave one if I
am out with friends and have a drink, but have been able to withstand those
cravings. I'll still go outside with my friends that smoke and I think the
smell is enough to cure the urge now.

The best advice I can give is to get one of those cheap e-cigs and go cold
turkey. I have several friends who have successfully used the same method in
the last couple years.

I had tried several times previously going cold turkey, using the patch,
trying the gum, and even Chantix for a short stint. None worked in the long
term. The nicotine addiction seemed to be the quickest and easiest to
overcome. It was the "nervous" addiction of hand to mouth that was difficult
and I think that is where the e-cig proves wonders.

Good luck it is not an easy task to quit.

